# F935 Front Deck JD Mower issue



## F935owner (Sep 26, 2021)

Need help…I have a F935 72in front deck mower that I’ve had for about 18 yrs. It recently started leaking oil out from under steering wheel and runs down exterior of steering column. Our mechanic suggested I needed a new steering column and I was able to get an aftermarket one. It was just replaced and after mowing about 30 mins, the same thing is happening again. Any suggestions would be much appreciated!!


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Good Morning, F935owner, welcome to the forum. 

Normally, this would be a leaking shaft seal. There is a seal kit... see item #14 on attached parts diagram:



https://partscatalog.deere.com/jdrc/sidebyside/equipment/68365/referrer/navigation/pgId/20521497


----------



## F935owner (Sep 26, 2021)

sixbales said:


> Good Morning, F935owner, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Normally, this would be a leaking shaft seal. There is a seal kit... see item #14 on attached parts diagram:
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for the info. With this being a 20 yr old mower, are parts going to be hard to find?


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

I noticed a "contact your dealer" note on some parts, which may be a problem. Otherwise the parts appear to be available.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Might be excessive oil pressure if the seal is blown on the new column.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

It might be wise to check the PS pressure.


----------



## F935owner (Sep 26, 2021)

Thank you again


FredM said:


> Might be excessive oil pressure if the seal is blown on the new column.


Thank you!


BigT said:


> It might be wise to check the PS pressure.


Sure will…thank you!


----------

